# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Ahmet Marankinin ibrahim Gökçekin kitabından alıntı yaptığı Mahkeme kararı ile belgel

## anau

Ahmet Marankinin benim Kitap'tan yapmış olduğu alıntıdan sonra uyardık fakat hiç oralı olmadı ve mahkeme kararı ile hırsız olduğu tesbit edilmiştir.




> *Prof. Dr. Ahmet Maranki ve lavman sarlatanligi beni bittirdi*





> Ben Sevgi Berlinden Ahmet Marankinin lavmandan bahsedince bende cok memnun oldum ve sevindim.Kabizlik problemim ortadan kalkacak diye, uzman bir doktor bulup bagirsaklarimi yikattim.Ne olduysa bundan sonra oldu, bas agrisi, karin agrisi, siskinlik, gaz cikarma, karnimda sürekli gur gur eden gurultular oluyor ve makadimi tutamiyorum.Artik cildiracak gibiyim is ve sosyal hayatim bitti.İse, misafirlige ve alis-verise gidemiyorum.Hayatim alt üst oldu.Bir baska doktora gittim, o da bagirsaklar asla yikanmaz, cünkü bagirsaklarda bilyonlarca bakteri var ve bunlarin % 95-99u faydali yikatma ile faydali bakteriler azalmis bundan sonra bunun düzelmesi zor dedi.Ahmet Marankiyi dinleyenlerin vay haline.Hocam benim hayatim bittim.Bu bagirsak florasi nasil düzelir?


Ne kadar bağırsaklarla ve makatla oynanırsa o kadar problem çıkar.Mecbur olmadıkca lavman yapılmaz, hele kalın bağırsak komple hiç yıkanmaz, çünkü bağırsaklarda 2 kg ağırlığında 100 katrilyon bakteri var ve bunların % 95-99'u faydalıdır.Şimdi bağırsak ikide bir yıkanırsa faydalı bakteriler, yani bağırsak florası yok olur.Buda bir çok hastalığın ortaya çıkmasına sebep olur.Düşünün ki büyük bir baraj patladı ne olur peki barajın altında kalan ekili dikili analanlar, hayvanlar ve insanlar hepsi yok olur.Ova gider ve geride cascavlak bir toprak parçası kalır.Bağırsakları yıkatmakta aynı şekilde katrilyonlarca faydalı bakterinin yok olması ve yerine çok tehlikeli olan mantarların yerleşmesine sebep olur.İşlerine geldiğinde sık sık dinden imandan bahsedenlere soruyorum.ALLAH bu bakterileri boşunamı yaratmış?Diyecekler ki haşa o zaman neden lavaman ve neden bağırsak yıkama.Sadece meşhur olmak ve para, başkada bir sebep yok.Bu adam insan sağlığını hiçe sayıyor ve o'nun için bir insanın tavuk kadar değeri yok, önemli olan para.Almanyada Kara Ardıç'ın çayı asla içilmez çünkü çok zehirli.Çayı içilebilir diyor.Akasma'nın asla çayı içilmez, çünkü zehirli, fakat bu zat çayı içilebilir diyor.Arnika, İnçi çiçeği otu sedef otu'da zehirli çok dikkat ister.Almanyada çayı tavsiye edilmez, fakat bu zat çayı içilebilir diyor.Bu kişi insan sağlığı ile oynuyor.

Bazı eski Sovyet ülkelerinde 3 ayda doktor ve 6 ayda prof. diploması almak mümkün.Bana da bir teklif geldi, size isteseniz doktorluk isterseniz prof'luk diploması verelim, hemde çok uygun fiyata dediler.Ben kendilerine teşekkür ettim ve redetim, çünkü bu hiç de dürüst olmayan bir davranış olur.Hakkı ile diplomasını alanlara karşı.Artı İbn-i Sina, Mimar Sina Uluğbey veya Piri Reis'in diploması mı vardı?Edison'un da diploması yoktu ve Einstein geri zekalı diye okuldan atılmıştı.Onlar nasıl bir gayretle büyük insan oldular çalışarak ve kafa yorarak.Diploma elbette önemli, fakat bu ilim kapısından içeri girmek için sadece bir anahtar.Bazıları bu anahtarı çalarak kaş yapayım derken, göz çıkarıyorlar.

*Hırsız Prof. Dr. Zahmetsiz Zaranki ve curuf (çöp) saçan kitabı*

Buda ne diyeceksiniz, adamın adını bile telaffuz etmek istemiyorum.Adam çok adi bir hırsız.Bana danışmadan benim kitabımdaki veya sitemdeki resimleri alıp kendi sitesine eklemiş.Utanmaz adam yeri gelince de Müslümanlıktan bahseder ve kul hakkından bahseder.Peki benim olana resimleri benden habersiz çalı kendi kitabında yayınlamak ne oluyor.Kitap almak için kitap sergisine baktığımda çok caf caflı bir kitap gördüm.Kendi kendime Allah Allah bizde de böyle güzel kitaplar yayınlanırmıymış dedim.Fakat içindeki resimler şöyle bir bakınca şaşırdım.Gözlerime inanamadım adam bana ait resimleri alıp kitabına eklemiş.Şu kitabı iyi bir incelemem gerek diye satın aldım.İyice incelediğim de Allah Allah bu da ne biçim saçmalık ya dedim, çünkü adam Isırgan otu kansere sebep olur diyor.Bu nasıl saçmalık böyle diye iyice bakınca adamın bir firmanın ürününün reklamını yapmak için ısırganı karaladığını analdım.Sonra bu kitap da daha ne var diye bakınca yüzlerce hatta ile karşılaştım.Adam Prof değil olsa olsa sarı cizmeli Mehmet ağa olabilir ve bu kitabın da yeri rafla değil çöplük olması gerekir.Çünkü tedavi olacağım derken zehirlenebilirsini benden söylemesi, gerisini siz bilirsiniz.

Bu Zahmetsiz Zarankinin yazdığı kitapta hiçbir klinik araştırması yapılmayan 5. sınıf bitkilerden bahsederken sanki 1. Sınıf bitkilerden bahsediyormuş gibi yazıp çizmiş.Bu kitabın hiçbir ilmi değeri yok, bu nedenle etkisiz bitkiler etkili gibi yansıtmakta çok yanlıştır.
İksinci önemli konu ise şifalı bitkiler zehirli olup olmadıkları konusunda bir karmaşa ve bilgisizlik var.Zehirli bitkileri zehirsiz diye yazması çok mahzurlu ve tehlikelidir.
I. Şifalibitkiler etkilerine göre 5 Katagoriye değerlendirilir
1.) Üni. kliniklerinde yapılan tedavi denemeleri ile etkisi ispatlanmış şifalı bitkiler..
2.) Komisyion Eunun hakkında monografi yayınladığı şifalı bitkiler.
3.) Homöopati Uzmanlari tarafından denemetedavileri ile etkisi ispatlanış şifalı bitkiler.
4.) Aromaterapoitistler tarafindan etkisi ispatlanmış şifalı bitkiler.
5.) Halkarasında kulanılan bitkiler.
II.Şifalibitkiler zehirliklerine göre 6 gruba ayrılırlar 
1.) Zehirsiz bitkiler Çörek, Oğulotu.
2.) Çokiçildiğinde rahatsızlık veren bitkiler Kekik, Adaçayı.
3.) Hafif derecede zehirli bitkiler Arnika, Sedefotu.
4.) Zehirli bitkiler Navruzkökü, K.Sarikökü.
5.) Çok zehirli bitkiler Güzelavratotu, Boğanotu
6.) Çok cok zehirli bitkiler Kargabüken

*152. Sayfa da Kara Ardıçın* yan etkilerinden bahsederken Bilinen ciddi bir yan etkisi olmamasına rağmen, fazla tüketilmemelidir. Buyurmuş zati ali hazretleri, oysa Almanya da bu bitkinin D4 aşağı dozajdaki tentür yasaktır, çünkü çok zehirlidir.D4 demek bir gram Kara Ardıç yaprak ve dalı 1000 ml etlil alkolle tentür haline getirildikten sonra kullanabilir.Oysa bu zevat kullanabilirsiniz problem yok diyor, çok bilmiş şovmen, gerçekten bilgili olsa hadi neyse.Sapla samanı ayıramıyacak kadar şifalı bitkiler konusunda cahil bir şahıs.Aslında falcılıkla uğraşsa daha iyi olur.en ,iyi bildiği konu bu burçlar vs.
*85. Sayfa da Ak asmanın* yan tesirleri hakkında Önerilen biçimde kullanıldığında hiçbir yan etkisi yoktur.Meyveleri sağlığa zararlıdır.diyor.Peki gerçekten öylemi tabii ki hayır.Çok zehirli olması nedeniyle asla çayı içilmemelidir.Almanya da D4 den aşağı tentürlerinin kullanılması yasaktır.
*87. Sayfada Alfa alfa (medicago sativa)* isimli bitkiden bahsetmekte ve bu bitkinin bağışıklık sitemini güçlendirdiğini idea etmektedir, fakat bu bitki bildiğimiz yonca dan başka bir şey değil, bitki ile ilgili herhangi bir klinik araştırma yapılmamıştır ve bağışıklık sistemini güçlendirmesi nasıl oluyor.Bu açıklaması gerekir, ha şifalı kokulu yonca (Melilotus officinalis)dese o bu bitki de kılcal kan dolaşımı ile ilgili bir bitkidir.Alfa alfa olarak bilinen yonca türünün hiçbir özeliği yok.
*89. Sayfa da Altınbaş otu* diyor, bitkinin simi altınbaş değil, Altın başak oyudur, dururp dururken kendine göre isim uydurmuş.Şimdi bitkinin ismi Altın baş diyeli o zamn bu bitkinin resmi birinci derecede şifalı bitki olan Altınbaşak otu değil, Kanada altın başak otudur.İkinci yanlış ise bitkinin Latince ismi yanlıştır.Doğrusu ise Solidago virgaurea dır.Sayı hısız Prof biraz ilim gerekmez mi?Bir diğer hatta ise doktor konturolün de kullanılmalıdır diyor.Neden aceba bunu da analmadık?Çünkü yan tesi yok varsa açıklasın.Açıklıyamaz, çünkü bitki ile ilgili tecrübesi yok.Birde bitki hakkından benim kitaba bakın.
*92. Sayfa da Ardıç* hakkında Uzun süre kullanılımlar da yüksek miktarda tüketilmesi böbreklere tahriş yapabilirdiyor.Yani maşallah bu konuda da sıfır bilgiye sahip olduğu anaşılıyor ve Berlin Chareti Üniversitesinin bu bitki hakkında yaptığı çok kapsamalı klinik araştırmadan haberi olmadığı anaşılmaktadır.Bilmiyorsan bu işi bir bilene sor sayın Hırsız Prof. Dr. Zahmetsiz Zaranki
*94. Sayfa da Arnikanın* yan etkileri hakkında Bilinen ciddi bir yan etkisi yoktur.Diyor sanki denemiş gibi, Arnika hafif zehirlidir, çayı içilmez içilse de sade olarak içilmez 100 gramlık çay harmanına 5 gram katılabilir.Almanya da tentürü yapılır, fakat D1 dahi sakıncalıdır.dikkat!!!
*100. Sayfa da Atkuyruğu otu* hakkında Otun belirtilen miktarın üzerinde kullanılmaması gerekir.diyor.neden aceba sayın Hırsız Prof. Dr. Zahmetsiz Zaranki, açıklıyamadığına göre bilgin yok demektir.Ban göre problem değil istenilen miktarda içilebilir, fakat nasıl içilmesi gerektiğini benim kitapta yazıyor oradan isteyen okuyabilir.
*112. Sayfa da Civanperçemi otu* hakkında hiçbir yan etkisi yok diyor, alerjiye sebep olabilir, çünkü birleşiminde alfa-metilen-8-lacton bulunur.
*120. Sayfada Çörek otu* hakkında yan etkilerinden bahsederken Çok fazla ve hastalık olmadan kullanmanın zararlı olduğu iddia edenler olduğu için, uzman kontrolünde kullanılması gerekir. Demektedir ve peki doğru mu? Değil, neden doğru değil, çünkü hemen altında kendi üreteceği ürünün reklamı var.Çörek otu dan elde edilen ürününün reklamını yapabilmek için çörek otunu karalıyor.Peki bu doğru mu yanlış?Bu adam sırf kendi menfati için doğruları çarpıtıyor.Yazık bunuda ilim adamı gömeleği ile yapıyor.Bu kitabı okuyan vatandaş ne düşünecek ha çörek otu da şüpheli diye düşünecek çok ayıp çok ayıp, mefaatiniz için doğruları çarpıtmayın. 
*121. Sayfada Çuha çiçeği*nden bahseden kişi Işıldak otunun resmini yayınlamış.Bu kitaba aldanarak yanlış bitkiyi kullanmayın. 
*136. Sayfada Gilaboru*nun yan tesirleri hakkında Bilinen ciddi bir yan etkisi yoktur.diyor.Yani zehirsizmiş, bitki karı görmeden toplanırsa zehirlenmeye sebep olur.Biliyormu bu vatandaş bunu bilmiyor.Peki neden eksik bilgi veriyorsunuz.
*146. Sayfada Isırgan* hakkında ki ilk ve tek ve de en saçma yorumu burada .Bu yorumu Sarı cizmeli Mehmet ağa bile yapmaz utanır.Peki bu prof neden insanları yanıltacak böyle bir yoruma neden baş vuruyor.Sadece ve sadece üreteceği ürünün reklamını yapabilmek için çok ayıp ilim adına konuşan kişinin bu kadar seviyesizliği çok ayıp.Lafa bak nasıl tuzak bir yorumla kurulmuş.Kanser olmadan bir kişinin ısırganı kullanması gerekir.Bitki hormon ihtiva etmesi sebebiyle, kanser hücrelerini besler, yayılmayı çoğaltabilir.buna ne denir allahını seven söylesin.Yuh be bu kadar saçma ve cin fikirlilik olur mu?Dünyada Isırgan kansere sebep olur diyen tek insan bu Sayın Hırsız Prof. Dr. Zahmetsiz Zaranki çok ayıp.Neden böyle yazmış, çünkü kendi üreteceği ürünün reklamını yapmak istiyor.Kendi ürünün reklamını yaapcaksan yap fakat böyle ilmi verileri çarpıtmak niye?Evet sadece kendi bencil egosu için ilmi katletmek ve yalan ve maksatlı yayın.
*152.Sayfada Kapari*nin cinsel güçü artırdığından bahsediyor, kapari hakkında dünyada herhangi bir Üniversitenin kliniğinde her hangi bir araştıma yapılmamıştır.Homeopati uzmanları veya aromaterapeutisler tarafından da klinik araştırmalar yapılmamıştır.Bizim zatı zevatın klinik araştırması varda biz mi bilmiyoruz?
*154. Sayfada Keten tohumu*nun bilinen herhangi bir yan tesiri yoktur.Fakat sayın bay Fazla kullanılması sakıncalıdır.diyor.Peki neden çünkü bey efendi kendi ürününün reklamını yapıyor.Reklamını güçlendirmek ve insanları beli bir noktaya yönlendirmek için ketenin sakıncalı olduğunu söylüyor.Çok ayıp Sayın Hırsız Prof. Dr. Zahmetsiz Zaranki.
*146. Sayfa da Itır*dan bahsederken yanlışlıkla leyek otunun resmini koymuş, aslında ona göre doğru, çünkü bilgisi ancak bu kadar.
*146 Sayfa da Köpek Dili*nden bahsederken akçiğer otunun bir alt türervinin resmi konmuştur.
*198.Sayfada Sarı Kantaron otu* veya diğer adı ile Kılıç otundan bahsedilmekte ve aynen şöyle diyor.İntihar riski olan kronik depresyon durumlarında kullanılmamalıdır.diyor.Bu şahsın dünyadaki en meşhur Üniversitelerin kliniklerin de binlerce hasta üzerinde yüzlerce klinik araştırması yapıldığından haberi yok mu?Bana göre var, fakat peki o zaman neden intihar riski olan kronik depresif hastalar kullanmamalıdır diyor, çünkü kendi firması yakında SARI KANTARON HAPI ÜRETECEK ONUN REKLAMINI YAPAMASI GEREKİR.Bu bir ilim adamına yakışır mı doğruları çarpıtmak, sadece ve sadece kendi menfatiniz için ilmi değerlerle oynamak.Kılıç otu ve hapı depresyona karşı en etkili bir bitkidir.Bu bitki hakkında doğru bilgiler benim sitede ve kitabımda mevcuttur.

*Benden çaldığınız bazı resimlerden örnekler:*
85. Sayfada ki Akdikenin resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır. 
102. Sayfada ki Bademin resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
123. Sayfada ki Defnenin resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
142. Sayfada ki Havlıcanın resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
143. Sayfada ki Defnenin resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
152. Sayfada ki Kara Ardıçın resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
155. Sayfada ki Kara Hindibanın resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
157. Sayfada ki Kava-Kavanın resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
160. Sayfada ki Kekikin ait resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
162. Sayfada ki Kılıç otunun resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
164.Sayfada ki Kimyonun resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
170. Sayfada ki Kuşkonmazın resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
188. Sayfada ki Ökse otunun resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
201. SAayfada ki Sedef otunun resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.
204.Sayfada ki Sinirli otunun resim bana aittir, bana danışmadan sormadan alınmış olup, bu bir hırsızlıktır.

Haksızlığın karşısında susan kör şeytandır, diyen Peygamberin acizane bir ümmetiyim.Hamdolsun bazıları gibi dini kendi amaçları için kullanan ve dincilik yapanlardan değilim ve bu nedenle susamam.Bana bazıları diyebilir ki sana ne oluyor kardeşim adamın istediğini yazar, evet doğru istediğini yazsın.Roman yazsın, şiir yazsın, bildiği konularda fal kitabı, burç kitabı yazsın, ne yazarsa yazsın.Fakat insan sağlığı ile oynamasın, bu saçmalıkları ciddiye alacak insanlarda olacak Allah korusun beklide zehirlenecek şifa bulayım derken kendini camii ününde ve musala taşında bulursa, bunda bende kendimi suçlu hissederim doğruları söylemezsem.Kusura bakmayın doğruya doğru, eğriye eğri demek benim işim.İsteye istediğini söylesin ben doğruları söylemeye devam edeceğim, ben bu milletin Deli Dumruluyum.Bir bikri resmi çekmek için ben Dresdene uçuyorum, bir bitki resmi çekmek için bir günde 1900 km yol kat ediyorum, dağları taşarlı yaz kış 15 sene dolaşıyorum, bu zat o ne güzel sormadan alıp kendi kitabına koyuyor.Siz sabah kalkıyorsunuz evinizin önünde ki arabanız gitmiş, çalan hızsıza ne dersiniz, aferin iyimi yaptınmı dersiniz.Sizin için arabanızı ne kadar önemli ise benim içinde bitki fotografları da öyle önemlidir.Fakat ben buna rağmen hakkımı helal edebilirdim.Ama adam bir firmanın reklamını yapmak için doğruları saptırıyor.1000 yıldır Isırgan otu ve çörek otu gibi zararsız olarak ve binlerce faydası olan bitkileri zararlı olabilecek bitkiler sınıfına yitiyor.Bu nedenle kime ve neye hizmet ettiği bilmediğim, bu art niyetli şahıs hakkında doğruları ben buradan duyurmak zorundayım.Ha birde Kara Ardıç gibi zehirli ve Arnika gibi hafi zehirli bitkiler hakkında sanki zehirsizmiş gibi ve de bu işlerin üstadı imiş gibi konuşup yazması diğer insanların hayatını tehlikeye atması gibi sebeplerden dur demek zorundayım. 

İbrahim Gökçek

----------

